# sexing p's



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

ahh ha you all thought i was asking a dumb question and were going to jump my sh*t werent you saying things like its been said a hundred time you cant

well anyway can a vet prob a p and tell you the sex of it like they do some reptile or can fish not be probed


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd like to see you find a vet that is willing to handle a Piranha, let alone one that has the knowledge on how to sex them. I stiil think the best way is to wait and see who pairs off.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

serras dont pair of very much from what i understand and who should have the knowledge to do it that offers everyday local service other than a vet some sex snakes and other reptiles and even birds i think

you dont come by marine biologist everyday in a landlocked state


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you pretty much have to cut them open. or see them in the ''act''


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I think its fairly obvious when the female has a butload of eggs prior to breeding.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Malok said:


> ahh ha you all thought i was asking a dumb question and were going to jump my sh*t werent you saying things like its been said a hundred time you cant
> 
> well anyway can a vet prob a p and tell you the sex of it like they do some reptile or can fish not be probed


Yes, a fish (piranha) can be probed. It is just like reptiles.


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Just wait a while, and when your fish gets big and fat (even though you're not feeding her mor than usual), then thats a female. If its a skinny little fish, its a male lol!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Malok Posted Sep 5 2006, 11:13 PM
> ahh ha you all thought i was asking a dumb question and were going to jump my sh*t werent you saying things like its been said a hundred time you cant
> 
> well anyway can a vet prob a p and tell you the sex of it like they do some reptile or can fish not be probed


Yes a probe can be used to see if eggs are present. Its done with pacus in aquaculture farms. Certainly it would help you determine if it is a female. But doubt any reputable vet (unless they don't mind the danger or loss of a finger) will handle several piranhas to find that 1 female.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

when a newbie comes here saying they want a angry nasty piranha bla bla bla everynone jumps in saying p's arnt aggressive bla bla bla, yet you make it sound like handleing it will be deadly, if your carefull then i think handleing it wouldnt be a problem at all i would quite happily handle a piranha if neccesary as i know i would be in control


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

though my p's are big pussys in the water ive had one flopping around out of the water and ill be damned if i was going to pick it up with my hands they are 500 times more agressive out of water than in


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

yeah agreed but im sure if for what ever reason you needed to handle the fish then 90 percent of piranha owners would be quite capable


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ads910 Posted Yesterday, 02:47 PM
> when a newbie comes here saying they want a angry nasty piranha bla bla bla everynone jumps in saying p's arnt aggressive bla bla bla, yet you make it sound like handleing it will be deadly, if your carefull then i think handleing it wouldnt be a problem at all i would quite happily handle a piranha if neccesary as i know i would be in control


That is an irresponsible comment to make on 2 opposite views. The danger is in the razor sharp teeth and musculature of the jaws that can snap a finger off or at least  remove a chunk of flesh. Handle it if you must, but lets not pretend that it is harmless thing to do.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is there a way in figuring out the gender of juvies(probe)? I dont think my vet would want to handle a full grown red belly piranha, not even 3 of them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Trigga Posted Today, 03:53 PM
> is there a way in figuring out the gender of juvies(probe)? I dont think my vet would want to handle a full grown red belly piranha, not even 3 of them.


Not really, as the potential for bites is even present with fish that are 2 inches or more as they begin to mature sexually. Even DNA cannot sex piranhas (which has been tried unsuccessfully). The only fishes that are sexually dimorphic remains P. denticulata and perhaps P. maculippinis.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

the whole reason i was asking is if in the future i had a 3000 to 12000 holding pond(indoor ofcourse ) it would be possible to sex some rather pricey serras before i just threw them in together.

.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Malok Posted Today, 12:54 PM
> the whole reason i was asking is if in the future i had a 3000 to 12000 holding pond(indoor ofcourse )* it would be possible to sex some rather pricey serras * before i just threw them in together.


Not as a rule. You can look at them and take a guess, but that's about it.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

probally would cost as much to sex one as a new one would cost huh
just get 10 and try huh


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

mantis said:


> you pretty much have to cut them open. or see them in the ''act''


yes i agree


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Malok said:


> probally would cost as much to sex one as a new one would cost huh
> just get 10 and try huh


I think so. If you have the gallons, the room so to speak. If you get several piranha, serra what ever, chances are you will have the mix of females and males. OBservation of the fish, could tell you what 2 or 3 to isolate if thats what you want to do...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

even if they can be probed im sure barly anyone will have the experience and knowllage to do it so you best bet just getting a group or buying a proven breeding pair


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

even if they can be probed im sure barly anyone will have the experience and knowllage to do it so you best bet just getting a group or buying a proven breeding pair

id like to see a proven breeding pair of rhoms what do ya think they would go for?

thousands!!!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ads910 said:


> when a newbie comes here saying they want a angry nasty piranha bla bla bla everynone jumps in saying p's arnt aggressive bla bla bla, yet you make it sound like handleing it will be deadly, if your carefull then i think handleing it wouldnt be a problem at all *i would quite happily handle a piranha if neccesary as i know i would be in control*


a 7" or bigger fish, coated with slimy film is not somthing u will be in control over, unless u hold it soo tight that u kill it.


----------

